# USB charging cable



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm looking for a thick/heavy micro USB CHARGING cable that can charge my phone at 1A, (Or even 2A), not 500mAh. Most I see don't specify if they're sync cables or charging cables. I have a 2A wall charger. It needs to be at least 6 get long, though even longer would be great. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you tried a USB 3.0 ? instead of the usual 2.0 ??
I have read that they will carry more voltage and transfer data up to 10x of the 2.0.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

CABLE is NOT matter. Trust a person who been involved in testing USB style AC/DC 5V adapters. I could you give all technical readout, but, in short - any USB *cable* practically handle 2 A load.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Are there USB 3.0 cables with a micro USB connection? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

If all cables are the same, why does one cable charge at 1/2 the rate of another when using the same charger? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Are there USB 3.0 cables with a micro USB connection?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=USB+3.0+cables+with+a+micro+USB+connection


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kevinturcotte said:


> If all cables are the same, why does one cable charge at 1/2 the rate of another when using the same charger?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


some proprietary "USB" cables from certain mfgs (say App&%^ ) had 'secret' resistors, etc to prevent using "non-approved" cables (say el cheapo)
usually the tricks made inside power adapter ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=USB+3.0+cables+with+a+micro+USB+connection


:up:

[I should use it more often instead of typing how good is employ Search before posting ahm questions in Internet]


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=USB+3.0+cables+with+a+micro+USB+connection


That is a fancy link. I have not seen that before.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

kevinturcotte said:


> I'm looking for a thick/heavy micro USB CHARGING cable that can charge my phone at 1A, (Or even 2A), not 500mAh. Most I see don't specify if they're sync cables or charging cables. I have a 2A wall charger. It needs to be at least 6 get long, though even longer would be great.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


Does your wall charger have the capacity to output 2 amps on one USB jack? I read a complaint regarding an eBay sale, saying that a certain charger that the seller claimed to have 2A output capability could only output .5A on each of its 4 USB jacks. Just sayin'.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

AntAltMike said:


> Does your wall charger have the capacity to output 2 amps on one USB jack? I read a complaint regarding an eBay sale, saying that a certain charger that the seller claimed to have *2A output capability could only output .5A on each of its 4 USB jacks*. Just sayin'.


simple math: 4x0.5A = 2A


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

This is the charger

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and what device you want to charge from it ?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

It's a Samsung Galaxy S4 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK.

Is it genuine adapter for the S4 ?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

It's the one that came in the box with the phone, which I got at the Sprint store 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall I did run 7 A load on some third party USB cables (24 AWG ?), that cables came to temp 40C after a couple hours

never heard USB cable as specifically charging or data cable ... it's by standard doing both functions


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

how do you know what load the S4 creating on the adapter with different cable ? I'm curious more and more ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

for EE lab tests I did strip outer shields to put Tektronix probe on +5V (red) wire


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I bought a longer cable because the cable that comes with it is too short. When the phone is connected to the longer cable, it takes twice as long to charge the phone as it does with the OEM cable (Using the same charger). 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, send it to me  I'll answer what is that and why


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

So how's the Sprint reception and network performance out in your neck of the woods? 3G only so far? Seeing any 800MHz voice yet?
(SignalCheck Pro is a great tool)


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Reception where I am is non existent. Had to get one of their femtocell units. Reception in most of Southern Maine is pretty mediocre too. It's only when you get into Portland do you get reception, and LTE at that 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> simple math: 4x0.5A = 2A


But the eBay product I alluded to appeared to have four separate, dedicated three lead regulators, with each one dedicated to a seperate USB port. Each such port can only source 0.5 amps regardless of whether any current is being simultaneously drawn from the other three.

When I Google "USB"'', "charger" and "cable", I see some kludge solutions for ganging two USB voltage source ports together to nominally double the current sourcing to a single cable. A word of warning to anyone who just tries to make his own "Y" cord is that unless you at least use some low resistance, current limiting resistors it is very easy for one port to effectively sink excessive current from the other,


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

AntAltMike said:


> But the eBay product I alluded to appeared to have four separate, dedicated three lead regulators, with each one dedicated to a seperate USB port. Each such port can only source 0.5 amps regardless of whether any current is being simultaneously drawn from the other three.
> 
> When I Google "USB"'', "charger" and "cable", I see some kludge solutions for ganging two USB voltage source ports together to nominally double the current sourcing to a single cable. A word of warning to anyone who just tries to make his own "Y" cord is that unless you at least use some low resistance, current limiting resistors it is very easy for one port to effectively sink excessive current from the other,


more then resistors must be used - diodes for prevent load one source from other


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

If the plug pin is always positive, all you need is resistors. Diodes will result in a forward drop of half a volt, which may severely screw up the charging efficiency.

I can't find the youtube instructional video I looked at before authoring my Post #24 in this thread, but in addition to its "producer" (surely, also its "director" and on-air "talent") using a breadboard for the junction, it did mention that the data wires on the load side need to be shorted, so that the phone will sense that it is connected to a dedicated charger and attempt to draw more current.

I remember when dedicated, switching power supplies first became readily available in the early 1980s, and we had a bunch of 3 amp ones but our bootleg Zaxxon circuit boards drew closer to 5 amps, we tried just tying the two 5 volt outputs together, but the problem was, the output voltage sensing could detect in inaccuracy if even a few hundredths of a volt, and so the one that saw its voltage as being too high would attempt to lower its output voltage, which made the other try to increase iits voltage, and in no time, one of them would heat up like a toaster before tripping its overcurrent circuit if it had one, or blowing its fuse.

I bought a few of the ultra-cheap 110 volt AV plug-to-cigarette-lighter socket on eBay for a dollar or so each, but was disappointed to see that they only source .500 amps and then shut down. I would expect the circuitry in a similar, Hong Kong "free shipping-if-you-don't care-when-you-get-it" 110v to USB adapters use the same regulator, but from what I have read, any old USB port is capable of outputting 1 amp, so the simple, single jack.plug with the shorted data pins ON THE LOAD END does enable the load device to draw close to one amp, thereby cutting its charge time in half.

FWIW, I didn't find any premium charging cables touting higher gauge wire, whereas premium, long HDMI cables to use larger wire for its current sourcing circuit.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what I could say ... use Shottky diodes and do refresh your knowledge about electric circuits ... "resistors" ... hehe


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

You only need a tenth of an ohm or two or series resistance to make sure that the parallel regulated supplies don't "buck" each other.

If someone wants to make a science fair project out of this, there is a way to arrange four transistors to form the equivalent of a bridge rectification circuit and only drop 2/10 of a volt. We used to have to do that when trying to extend the range of twisted pair telephone circuitry.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would definitely NOT recommend the approach with resistors !

You are must be responsible for results of someone who will burn his equipment. :


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I ordered a micro USB 3.0, but that isn't working. Connection is way too big for the phone 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> I ordered a micro USB 3.0, but that isn't working. Connection is way too big for the phone
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


Did you buy a mini instead of micro?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I ordered micro but apparently micro USB 3.0 connections have a larger/differ connector 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It's a 2.0 connector with a wing.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, that's it. Won't connect to a 2.0 connection

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> It's a 2.0 connector with a wing.


it's USB 3.0 connector


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Samsung phones tend to use microUSB 2.0 connectors. May I suggest Monoprice item 10240 for the charger and 8641 (or similar) for the cable? Or, as an alternative, a combination of 8606 extension cable and 8639 1.5 foot cable? I tend to wear out the microUSB connectors, so the low cost of the 8639s means it's easily swappable.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

The charger works fine. As far as cable, yeah, I tend to wear them out fast too, because I tend to sit/lie in bed at an angle, resting the phone on my stomach while using it. Yeah, I know you're not supposed to use a phone while it's charging, but it's ALL I currently have (No computer), and I'm constantly on Twitter and Facebook, as well as other stuff, so kinda hard not to use the phone. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=USB+3.0+cables+with+a+micro+USB+connection


Whoa that's nice a smart search literally


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

kevinturcotte said:


> The charger works fine. As far as cable, yeah, I tend to wear them out fast too, because I tend to sit/lie in bed at an angle, resting the phone on my stomach while using it. Yeah, I know you're not supposed to use a phone while it's charging, but it's ALL I currently have (No computer), and I'm constantly on Twitter and Facebook, as well as other stuff, so kinda hard not to use the phone.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


Have you looked at any of the external / additional battery storage and chargers ?
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM9841616419

If you had 2 or 3 of these you could have one charging while you were using one.

*Edit / Add: This one is 10,000 mAH.*
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM10823455316


----------

